# There Many Dead and Dying in Africa Thanks to Misinformation about the AZ Vaccine



## Mike (Aug 7, 2021)

I read with horror today and article in the Mail, about so many
bodies stacked three high in refrigeration units having to be
rotated daily with the ones piled in corridors at room temperature,
because the French and German leaders Pooh Poohed the Vaccine
that was so successful in Britain, they said all kinds of bad things
about it, which later were retracted, but too late, the damage was
done and now Africans are afraid to accept it.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Merkel-blood-hands-Africa-AZ-jab-doubts.html

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)

It's sad for people around the world.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 7, 2021)

That's is so sad, such a shame.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2021)

This country has a surplus of vaccine, due to the stubbornness of the anti-vaxxers. I've heard stories of supplies of the vaccine being dumped because they are sitting there, past their date.  So, is the U.S. sending some of it to those African nations?


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2021)

Even if large quantities of vaccine were made available in Africa, most areas in that continent lack the facilities and staffing to provide the means of getting those people vaccinated.  Global pandemic statistics show little in the way of numbers of those getting ill/dying there because they don't even have the infrastructure to report on how many are being infected....much less being able to do anything about it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 10, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Even if large quantities of vaccine were made available in Africa, most areas in that continent lack the facilities and staffing to provide the means of getting those people vaccinated.  Global pandemic statistics show little in the way of numbers of those getting ill/dying there because they don't even have the infrastructure to report on how many are being infected....much less being able to do anything about it.


So it will continue to spread until they reach herd immunity through Covid infection?


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> So it will continue to spread until they reach herd immunity through Covid infection?



Probably


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> This country has a surplus of vaccine, due to the stubbornness of the anti-vaxxers. I've heard stories of supplies of the vaccine being dumped because they are sitting there, past their date.  So, is the U.S. sending some of it to those African nations?


I read that the US recently sent the first of the 25 million doses they promised.


----------



## win231 (Aug 10, 2021)

It's more a lack of trust than misinformation.  With good reason:  A company causes needless suffering & death, but when they make a vaccine, we should blindly trust them..........
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/johnsonandjohnson-cancer/


----------

